# NuPro vs Wholistic Canine Complete



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Has anyone used these products??? I've used the Wholistic Canine Complete and been pleased but see that the Nupro is more economical and I'm wondering if anyone has experience with it too.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I've used both. Started with Nupro.....switched to the WCC Joint Mobility.

I like the WCC's ingredients much better. It's organic and human grade. Holistic doesn't mean organic....or human grade.

The only *possible* issue in both might be the kelp.....if you have a dog with thyroid problems. If your dog is hypothyroid, and is on medication, don't feed anything with kelp, otherwise normal dosing should be fine. (Kelp is a source of iodine, which impacts the thyroid....good and bad, depending.)

Nupro has yeast culture. I have a dog with yeast problems and won't add anything with yeast or wheat in it. WCC has no yeast culture of any kind. Tha'ts the real reason I switched to begin with.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Yeah what she said she is one smart lady!!!!!!!!


----------



## DianeD (Jul 12, 2007)

*What about brewer's yeast?*

Is that the same as yeast and we should avoid it? Breeder recommends ICG Kauffman's Skin & Coat but it has brewer's yeast (no kelp).

THe Wholistic looks really really good, but it has kelp and our 10 year old Golden takes thyroid meds, so I guess it's out, I'd love to find something for all 3 (senior, 2 year old small dog and Golden puppy).

I've used Solid Gold Seameal, that doesn't have kelp (but it does have "seaweed" - is that the same?

Diane


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

the thing with brewers yeast is it tends to cause gas in some dogs, which is a common cause of bloat, which can be very dangerous.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

I've had good luck with the Nupro - I have all my dogs on it and it was highly recommended by my handler to improve coat.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I have 3 out of my 4 on Nupro..... Abbie is on Show stoppers


----------



## SeanG (Jul 17, 2008)

The info on these forums is great! 

I think I am going to give the Wholistic Pet Canine Complete a try with Teddy (9 1/2 and 105lbs). The question is, should I also be giving this to Bella (1 1/2 yo and 70lbs). Here is Teddy's suggested updated food and supplement plan:

TEDDY Breakfast
1 cup Innova Senior Large Breed (dry)
1 tbs Wholistic Pet Canine Complete

TEDDY Dinner
1 cup Innova Senior Large Breed (dry)
1 tbs Wholistic Pet Canine Complete
Welactin (with Salmon Oil) 4-5 pumps
2 Cosequin DS tablets

Ascriptin as needed

I am still unsure about adding Vitamin C to the mix. I see that the WCC contains vitamin C (Ester C) but there is no mention on thier website about how much).

Suggested Food and Supplements for Bella:

BELLA Breakfast
1 cup Wellness Complete Health
1 tbs Wholistic Pet Canine Complete

BELLA Dinner
1 cup Wellness Complete Health
1 tbs Wholistic Pet Canine Complete

Any thoughts or suggestion on these feeding/supplement routines is welcome.

Sean -


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

If weight is an issue, I'd make adjustments for the Canine Complete. 2 Tablespoons =120 cals, so check and see how many cals they are getting before adding the supp and subtract approximately what would equal `120 cal. And yes, there is no reason not to give Bella the Can Com also.


----------



## SeanG (Jul 17, 2008)

Good info about the Calories - I will definately make a point of checking the numbers when portioning out things with the meals!

I will order some and provide feedback when I see how things are going.

Thanks for your help!


----------

